

Ask HN: Critique our Startup, Guchex.com - viniciusfmelo

Looking to get some critiques on our latest website we launched, Guchex.com we are a free platform intended for knowledge exchange among respected professionals.
======
duiker101
The interface, while not bad didn't really attract me, seems too flat...
almost boring i'd say. Minimalism might be fine but there is something
missing...

Registration went smooth. I don't particularly like being asked to frequently
to invite my friends. Specially considering that if I am registering it means
I have never tried your product so I do not have anything to suggest yet, so I
will not do it. If you must ask me, ask me after I tried your product for some
time. Make sure I like it, other way it's just annoying.

The style of the activity feed on the profiles page seems to be broken, it
goes to half of the container and it breaks <http://i.imgur.com/MQblf.jpg>

The front page after the first login is 90% blank, give too much a sense of
emptiness that is quite sad.

You left some "debugger;" in the js files. I randomly stumbled upon one.

Overall not too bad but I think it will be quite hard to make it catch on.

Good luck.

~~~
viniciusfmelo
Thank you for your feedback, we know that our design is missing something,
most of users don`t feel interested on using our platform due to it. We are
working on it right now. We will fix this problem on activity feed.

I would suggest those that are interested on understanding our concept better
to access some of our internal pages:

Interest-Based pages:

Raspberry-Pi <http://guchex.com/tag/166/raspberry-pi>

Python <http://guchex.com/tag/32/python>

Mobile Development <http://guchex.com/tag/132/mobile>

Node.Js <http://guchex.com/tag/5/node-js>

Javascript <http://guchex.com/tag/25/javascript>

Emerging Technologies <http://guchex.com/tag/256/emerging-technologies>

User Profiles:

*Me <http://guchex.com/viniciusfbm>

Pushpalanka Jayawardhana (BigData Writer @ Guchex)
<http://guchex.com/pushpalanka>

------
makyol
Live link: <http://guchex.com>

What is the difference between Guchex and Quora?

~~~
rishikeshg
exactly my thoughts when I first saw it.

